# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Këngëtar të huaj që këndojnë shqip.

## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## busavata



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS

Selma Bajrami eshte shqiptare qe jeton ne Bosnje.

----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS

Ky me siguri se eshte shqiptar i harruar nga koha i aneve te Sanxhakut.

----------


## Brari

uaa shum tem e bukur..
si me ka shpetuar..
thx Dydrinas..

mrekulli

-

----------


## HELEN OF TROY



----------


## HELEN OF TROY



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## MARGUS

> 


Candan ercetin eshte me prejardhje shqiptare,vjen nga nje fshat I rrethit te Kumanoves

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------

